
Andreessen: “I feel 50 pounds lighter” without Twitter - altstar
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/29/andreessen-i-feel-50-pounds-lighter-without-twitter/
======
personjerry
> “the best venture capitalists in the world still strike out most of the
> time. That’s just the nature of the beast."

Then what makes them the best VCs? The fact that they got lucky once and now
sit on a pile of money? I tend to lean towards Black Swan theory here,
believing that successes in these extremely outlier situations are not
representative of the "best". It's like you won the lottery and claim to be
"the best lottery player".

~~~
dilemma
When investing, first-time investors don't choose between all startups that
exist in the entire world, or even just their city. They choose between those
startups they have access too, which is a much much smaller number.

So what the best VCs have done is build a good network, rather than used
extreme intellects or investment models to make their decisions.

Also, as firms grow, they lose touch to the scene, and that is probably why
its hard to make good repeat investments. The next Facebook isn't necessarily
in your network.

------
jrnichols
I can see where he's coming from. I gave up on Twitter a while back as well
because I kept finding myself getting into arguments that really have no
bearing on my day to day life. There was just something about Twitter that
made me a cranky asshole and it was way too easy to bang out a quick angry
tweet. I didn't like how I was acting, so I deleted my Twitter account.

It also felt refreshing. Not quite 50 pounds, but maybe 20. :)

